# Hi! My name is Pierre



## MicroLoopsPress (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi everybody!

My real name is Pierre but I'm mostly "known" on the web by the surname SampleScience (my sample company name as well as artist name). I mainly create samples and plugins for a living as well as user interface for music softwares (mostly my own softwares). I have a bandcamp:

https://samplescience.bandcamp.com/

I also sell samples on Sampleism:

http://www.sampleism.com/samplescience?sk=kt

I've just released a free Kontakt 5 & Sfz instruments library pack that you can download here:

https://archive.org/download/SampleScienceVortexSoundWavesFreebies/

For the free Kontakt 5 & Sfz instruments, simply download the .zip files.

Otherwise, over the years I've been mixing for my own blog called Obscure Waves & I've produced a lot of underground music tapes & CDrs under the Counterfeit & SampleScience name.

I'm looking forward discovering this forum. 

Cheers!


----------

